# Apple's Presentation Livestream



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2014)

iPhone 6 announcement at 12:00CST today. You can watch the livestream here:

http://www.apple.com/live/


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 9, 2014)

This will be a very important broadcast for me. It may determine if I return to iOS and leave the Android world. Since I have discovered ways to store all of my stuff in the cloud, I don't really mind the storage constraints of the iphone. I just needed to have a bigger screen. We shall see.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2014)

Those 2013 display specs...bleh.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Sep 9, 2014)

It would have been great to watch if the stream worked and did not kick me out.  Lol

So who is getting what???

Gold 128 plus anyone? Think that's my choice.


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 9, 2014)

I can deal with a 16. For what I do, that will be fine for me. 

Sent from my SM-T210R using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 10, 2014)

Im totally an apple guy.

Macbook pro. Iphone, Ipad, ipod, apple tv..

But im bout tired of the iphone and i said to myself that ill look at the iphone 6 and that will make me decide if im going to step into andriod and throw iphone away.


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 10, 2014)

Congrats, Apple. You are now only a few months behind Android. 
I do think the watch's NFC payment system is a brilliant idea. Too bad it must be paired with an iPhone to work. Otherwise, I didn't see anything particularly earth-shattering (or even particularly impressive) from the keynote. Did I miss something?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't get the new screen resolutions. I mean, you don't gain anything as far as screen real estate. You have the same amount of information displayed, same number of icons, etc.

Also don't forget that if you want a 1080p screen and camera with optical image stabilization you must buy the larger one. 

I'm waiting for the Note 4 or Sony Experia Z3 Compact.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 10, 2014)

I love everything apple ACCEPT their phones. To make them any good you have to jailbreak them. I mean an android phone is a better version of a jailbroken iPhone IMO. 

Ok since i have everything apple its great but thats it! Im tired of iphone having me handcuffed on what i can do and how i put music, ring tones and so on, on my phone.


----------



## Illuminatio (Sep 11, 2014)

After the big reveal (that thanks to early leaks and rumors these days was exactly what was expected - I kind of miss being surprised), I'm torn. 

Basically, I was an "Android evangelist" for several years. Original Motorola Droid was my first and had several others after that. Being unhappy with performance on them usually, I would end up rooting them and playing with custom ROMs all the time. But then I'd be dealing with the fact that this guy left this thing out of his ROM or this ROM had a bug of some sort. Got tired of all of the nuances and went and got my first (and still only) iPhone when the 5 came out. Truth be told, I've really got no complaints with the device itself at all. It does everything I need and does it well. Integration with other Apple products at home is fantastic as expected (AppleTV, Mac, Basestation router, etc). 

However... I'm booooorrrrreeeeeed.

A couple months ago I ventured into Windows Phone waters and got a Nokia Lumia Icon. I wanted to love it, and really, I did. But in the end, the apps made me give it back. I loved the hardware, camera was phenomenal, really enjoyed the OS and the whole live tiles thing, and it was extremely fast at everything it did. Those apps though... in the end, more often than not, it either didn't have an app that I used regularly, or if it did, the app was well out of date. For example, my home alarm system's app - last updated a couple weeks ago on iOS... in the Windows Phone store - June 2013... Things like this. After I ran into enough of these instances I just decided it was too much trouble to deal with. I had to send it back. There's only so many excuses I can make and substitution (inferior) apps I can deal with.

So now here we are. I have an iPhone 5 that works just fine. The 6 has been announced and it is exactly what I anticipated - the exact same but a bit bigger and with some updates to hardware and some features that have been available for some time on other products. So I'm really entertaining the idea of switching to possibly the new Motorola X when it comes out. Android itself doesn't scare me at all. Losing my flawless integration with the rest of my Apple things at home does scare me some, but I'm just honestly not excited about the 6 at all. It's like I would just be getting because I'm supposed to since I'm due for an upgrade.

Decisions decisions... Deciding what to do for a phone all the time wouldn't feel like such a daunting task if I didn't feel like whatever I chose was going to (in a small way) dictate my life for the next 2 years.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 11, 2014)

When i went from the 4 to the 5 and paid for pretty much the same phone just slimmer and a tiny bit bigger screen i was like wellll was it even worth it? 

Yea yea yea faster processor and yea yea all the stuff inside that i cant see nor care about.....

So the 6 is pretty much the same thing, a little bigger, slimmer, yea yea yea.... And other stuff that i can care less for nor use. 

Once again i sit thinking about upgrading from the 5 to 6. Will i be stupid again? Will i continue to be BORED with the same apple phone experience.. Probably not.

The only thing that keeps me there is EVERYTHING i got that i can have is apple. And they just all work together fine, no error messages or crap.


----------



## Illuminatio (Oct 1, 2014)

By way of a quick update, I did end up going with the brand new 2nd gen Moto X. Just got it last Friday and I have to say it's a pretty awesome device. Clean Android as it was intended with a small handful of rather helpful, Motorola special features added. I went with one with a leather back and the leather feels fantastic in hand. (It also feels a bit liberating to not be on an iPhone anymore.)

If I had to mention any drawbacks observed so far though - I wish it had an expansion slot for a memory card, and the battery feels like it could be a bit heftier. One night after pretty heavy use I was down to around 14% left when it was time to head to bed and plug it in, which is fine, just a bit lower than I'm used to.

Anyway, great device!


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 1, 2014)

Still waiting on my 6 plus..........


----------



## Illuminatio (Oct 2, 2014)

bupton52 said:


> Still waiting on my 6 plus..........



I'm not sure I could even entertain the 6+ after the videos I've watched of the bending issues. I know pushing on the back of it with a bit of force isn't "normal use", but the fact that it can be done that easily is pretty bad in my book. Seems like there's a consistent weak point in the design near the volume buttons that should have never made it past the engineering stage. I'll be interested to see how this all pans out for them.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm a sucker. Had an LG G3, snagged an iPhone 6 but finally got my dirty hands on an 128gb iPhone 6 Plus. Gotta say it's better than I thought it would be however I did see a Note 4 at my local best buy boy is it pretty!


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 2, 2014)

If you have had an i4, then i5, then went to an i6 there's nothing to brag about. Thats my position. Im guessin when i go from my 5 to 6 there will NOT be a wow factor. Lol 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm still learning new things about my 4... and the 6+ is just too big for my needs.


----------



## BigDre357 (Oct 6, 2014)

I was die-hard Android from the original droid to the note 3 bit got tiered if all of the bugs and different versions of the same software it got old so I switched to the 5c to give apple a run and actually enjoyed it so now I have the iPhone 6 and love especially with the new screen size


----------



## BigDre357 (Oct 19, 2014)

For you brothers with an iPhone 6 got this on Amazon for 3.99.


----------

